# What do Enworlders do in real life?



## Gundark (May 11, 2006)

I read a lot of these threads and sometimes wonder what do the other Enworlders do for a living. So I'd thought I'd ask. 

What do you do for job/career/school/training?

I'm a counsellor, I just started work at a private practice http://www.brazzoni.com/ (company website).


----------



## Nyaricus (May 11, 2006)

Highschool right now. I think I might have to go back nect year to re take my math course (not bad at it, just lazy and thus I got bad marks) as well as take an english course I'll prolly need for University. 

Right now, I am a gas jockey at a Co-op for my job, pulling in about 35-30 hours a week, so I keep pretty usy. I try to game every week, as a rule, and we are just getting into a new campaign right now. 

The plans for after highschool is to become a History Professor, as history is a passion of mine - and I might as well be making money off that which I like, right? This will take a few years of Uni, but I think it's worth it 

Cheers!


----------



## catsclaw227 (May 11, 2006)

Computer Programmer and Web application developer.  Mostly in the real estate industry, though I'm finishing up a medical information portal for Malaysia's Ministry of Health.


----------



## Felon (May 11, 2006)

I believe this belongs in the off-topic forum.


----------



## exile (May 11, 2006)

Surgery resident at the Medical College of Ohio, er, Medical University of Ohio, er University of Toledo School of Medicine...I just wish they would quit changing the name.
Chad


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 11, 2006)

Moved to Off-Topic.

-Hyp.
(Moderator)


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2006)

Apparently Hyp moderates the forum (Nice job, probably doesn't pay well)

I'm in IT, more particular, I do Batch Monitoring.


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 11, 2006)

I write D&D stuff. This _is_ my "real life."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 11, 2006)

For 5 years I handled "I've fallen and I can't get up" calls, literally, in a 24/7 call center. 

About a year ago they asked me if I could do User Testing of the new software update, and we discovered that I am a "natural tester". I'm now a permanent member of the Software Quality Assurance Group.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 11, 2006)

Newspaper reporter in Southern California. Occasionally I still write for the one of the biggest comic book sites on the Internet.


----------



## Greylock (May 11, 2006)

Grocer, Ex-Record Dude.

hth


----------



## Ds Da Man (May 11, 2006)

Electrical Maintenance for Quaker Oats Inc., a division of Pepsico. I fix broke crap.


----------



## gray stranger (May 11, 2006)

I'm still in school, only 2 weeks 'till I graduate and can move on to the next school

*yay*


----------



## glass (May 11, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> For 5 years I handled "I've fallen and I can't get up" calls, literally, in a 24/7 call center.



Them's crappy working hours!  


glass.


----------



## glass (May 11, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I write D&D stuff. This _is_ my "real life."



This is something I'd love to do (along with a fair few others here, I'm sure), but sadly my real job is a lot less interesting:

I work for an architects' practice. My current job title is 'Senior Technician', but when I complete the day release course I am doing at the moment, that'll change to 'Asociate'. Roll on July!  



glass.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 11, 2006)

I'm a special ed teacher....


----------



## Aus_Snow (May 11, 2006)

Currently, I'm doing tech support. I would rather be doing something else, and soon that'll be the case.

I have done many things, from **** work here and there to a bit of editing and writing (which I like, and don't consider **** work).

One day I'll write The Novel. You'll see. 

edit --- or The Rpg. . . whichever.


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2006)

glass said:
			
		

> This is something I'd love to do (along with a fair few others here, I'm sure), but sadly my real job is a lot less interesting:
> 
> I work for an architects' practice. My current job title is 'Senior Technician', but when I complete the day release course I am doing at the moment, that'll change to 'Asociate'. Roll on July!
> 
> ...



Is Senior Technician to Associate Technician a move up?


----------



## Mark Hope (May 11, 2006)

Right now I am busy full-time raising my two children.  Prior to that I worked in the investigations and prosecution division of the United Nations war crimes tribunal in the Hague.  I'll be returning to international law enforcement later this year, while my girlfriend takes time off work after the imminent birth of kiddie #3.


----------



## Shemeska (May 11, 2006)

As of monday I'll be a cell biologist with a major bio-pharma company


----------



## glass (May 11, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Is Senior Technician to Associate Technician a move up?



Just 'Associate', and yeah, it'll be a move up, in theory, at least (and in salary). In practice, it'll just mean I formally outrank the people I am telling what-to-do anyway. _EDIT: Or maybe 'Technical Associate'. My boss is 'Technical Director'._

I guess I'll still be a Senior Technician as well, since that'll still be what I do (The only other Associate is an Architect). At leat until I get my MCIAT in a couple of years, and I get to start calling myself a Charter Architectural Technologist.



glass.


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 11, 2006)

glass said:
			
		

> This is something I'd love to do (along with a fair few others here, I'm sure), but sadly my real job is a lot less interesting:




If it makes you feel any better, other jobs may be less interesting, but odds are pretty good that every single person who's replied to this thread makes more than I do.


----------



## Demonicat (May 11, 2006)

I'm an international English teacher. Its taken me from the US to Africa to Korea and now to Indonesia. Yeah English!


----------



## Lhorgrim (May 11, 2006)

I'm a police officer for a town of around 20,000 people in central Kentucky.  I've been with the department for 11 years.

For about 3 years I was the Deputy Police Chief for the department, but in September of last year the Chief and I had a difference of opinion on the the future of the agency.(he decided not to retire for one thing  )  I resigned my rank, and returned to the patrol division.

I'm much happier now, and I have enough seniority that I can usually arrange my days off so that I can still game.


----------



## glass (May 11, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel any better, other jobs may be less interesting, but odds are pretty good that every single person who's replied to this thread makes more than I do.



Oh yeah, when I said I wanted to be a writer/games designer one day, I meant as well as a day job, probably, not instead.

_EDIT: Although looking at that horrendous run of commas, I should probably just stick with the day job. Brickies on site don't typically care how well you write._


glass.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (May 11, 2006)

I teach instrumental music (band) at a high school.  I have been teaching for 13 years, the last 7 at the same school.

DM


----------



## jinx crossbow (May 11, 2006)

I did study physics and work as an scientist. 
My job is the analysis of photovoltaic systems.
Half the day I also make IT support for our department.
This is much more than I did dream of when I was young.

Jinx


----------



## Wereserpent (May 11, 2006)

Attend College


----------



## DragonLancer (May 11, 2006)

I'm a carer for my folks (dad has mild diabetic dementia and my mum had a knee op some years back that didn't work so she can't leave the house) for the most part, but I'm also the manager (working for the owner) of the FLGS in my town.


----------



## Imruphel (May 11, 2006)

I'm a director of, and shareholder in, a number of small companies in Singapore and "other places" related to shipping containers and the broader shipping industry. I focus primarily on strategic planning, finance and any litigation/"dispute resolution".

I'm also in the process of establishing a small investment bank with a former colleague from my banking days. We have submitted our first offer for an MBI this week and expect to have a formal response by the end of next week... which means I'm on tenterhooks at the moment!


----------



## orchid blossom (May 11, 2006)

I'm a "Composer."  Which in my work jargon means that I work with desktop publishing software and "compose" tax forms.  (No, I don't get to make them up myself, someone else sends us a technical mark up and me just make the changes we're told to.   )


----------



## National Acrobat (May 11, 2006)

Sys Admin/Database Developer


----------



## FickleGM (May 11, 2006)

Computer programmer (mainframe programmer as opposed to the more glamerous web design/visual basic/game/etc. programmers of the pc world).


----------



## The Lost Muse (May 11, 2006)

I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok - well, not quite.  I work in a supply yard for a small-medium sized construction company.  I am also working on finishing my Bachelor of Arts degree, majoring in English, through correspondence.


----------



## DiamondB (May 11, 2006)

Irrigation Operations
Basically I make sure farmers get irrigation water when they need it and that the delivery system (canals) are in working condition.


----------



## ceratitis (May 11, 2006)

i'm finishing my 1st degree in agricuture specializing in entomology. currently writing a paper on fruit flies sex life  no joke, this is for real.
Z


----------



## diaglo (May 11, 2006)

I am the US federal government. Big Diaglo is watching.

i work in a lab doing molecular fingerprinting at the CDC.


----------



## drothgery (May 11, 2006)

Web Developer for a life science suppy company.


----------



## Belen (May 11, 2006)

I am the Managing Editor for the Journal of Bone and Mineral Research.


----------



## Torillan (May 11, 2006)

Almost 40 and going back to school to become a nurse.  Been working in a local ER and love every minute of it.  (Previously an editor in film/video post-production).


----------



## buzzard (May 11, 2006)

Linux Administrator in charge of servers running WebCT for a large community college. It's rather like a computer fireman. I don't do a whole lot until something goes wrong. Also, making sure things are ready for the start of a new semester can be busy. 

buzzard


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 11, 2006)

Personal Assistant, Bookeeper and Graphic designer for a small businessman. 
Not the most glamorous of jobs, but it pays well enough for me to keep collecting way too much RPGstuff.

Recently left a 5 year part time job at a comic/game shop. Was spending my time working at a hobby shop, and getting hobby stuff, but not having enough time to actually do the hobby.


----------



## Pbartender (May 11, 2006)

I'm a Technician at a government laboratory that makes antimatter, neutrinos and physics post-docs.

If our laboratory was the Death Star, I'd be one of the guys in the big black helmets pushing buttons and pulling levers.


----------



## Arravis (May 11, 2006)

I'm a graphic designer for the National Aeronautics Space Administration (NASA to the rest of you), at Marshall Space Flight Center. I do a fairly wide-ranging set of projects such as posters, logos, patches, brochures, etc. I specialize in cartoons, vector-based graphics, and photoshop goodness (I don't do much in the way of large layouts such as books, etc).


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 11, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Web Developer for a life science suppy company.




So it's your job to set up and maintain the website that lets ceratitis order his fruit flies online?


----------



## Infiniti2000 (May 11, 2006)

I design/write surgical software for refractive laser surgery (you know, LASIK et al).  I have several patents in the field.  I've been doing this for 10 years.  Prior to that I was a graduate research assistant at UCF writing high performance IGs for the DoD (on the soon-to-be-defunct SGI systems).  What a change of pace that was, let me tell you.  But, I'm much happier now (and richer), especially when I see people crying after a surgery (in a good way).  There's immense satisfaction in being the designer for the system responsible for someone going from 20/40 BSCVA (with glasses) to 20/16 UCVA (no glasses).


----------



## Einan (May 11, 2006)

I'm a fundraiser for a teen pregnancy prevention group. 

Thrill to my exciting life keeping teens from having sex.  It's like my high school experience all over again.

Einan


----------



## Wombat (May 11, 2006)

For years I was a freelance editor and proofreader.  This month I am _finally_ getting a steady gig ... as a proofreader.


----------



## sniffles (May 11, 2006)

Wow, people have some interesting jobs!   

I just changed jobs 6 weeks ago. My title is Document Specialist System Analyst. I do some programming and provide technical support to a small group of users who create insurance policy documents for an insurance company. Before I moved to this position I was one of the end users I now support.


----------



## MonkeyDragon (May 11, 2006)

Let's see.  I have a BA in English with a specialization in creative writing (fiction and screenwriting).  I also did some art.

What I WANT to do: write RPG stuff, write fiction, write screenplays for my friend's movies, own a cafe.

What I DO do:  Barista.  Which is a fancy way of saying I make coffee.  I work for Caribou Coffee, and as frustrating as it is to come home tired and dirty every day, and know that I'm not doing what I went to school for or earning enough to actually become independant, it's a good company and I like making coffee.

I DO, however, get a table at the Motor City Comic Con every year (this is my second year) and I'm actually procrastinating getting art done for it AS WE SPEAK.  So I do a little bit with my art, I spend my writing time designing rpg stuff for my own games, and I'm also an editor for Creative Mountain Games on the Cooperative Dungeon project.  Which may not be a job to most, but it gives me warm fuzzies inside.

When anyone hears I have an English degree, the first question is usually "do you want to teach?"  Noooooo way.  I DO like to teach people things, but only people who actually want to be learning what I'm teaching.  I would like very much to do creative writing workshops and things of that nature, and am thinking of putting a screenwriting workshop togetehr.  But not until after the Con.


----------



## Nac_Mac_Feegle (May 11, 2006)

I am a draughtsman and prototype co-ordinator for a small Point of Sale/Point of Purchase company.

Basicaly put : I take either a customer brief, or the designers visual, work out how to make it, then produce working drawring to enable the shop floor to make it, and ensure it all goes together.

Its not glamorous or exciting, buts its 5 minutes down the road, easy going place.

Some of you have cool sounding jobs though.

And Monkeydragon : Stop procrastinating and get your artwok done bud

Feegle Out


----------



## S. Baldrick (May 11, 2006)

Software tester and former Network administrator.  My degree was actually in history with a minor in theater.  Go figure.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 11, 2006)

I'm my long time here on the boards my experience with the many times this thread has popped up is that the two most common professions on the boards are: a) IT professional and b) librarians.

When I first started hanging around here, I was a student. After my graduation I first worked as a library assistant and now I work as an IT guy.

Huh.

ENWorld shapes me.


----------



## Sigdel (May 11, 2006)

I work at a mall adult gift store. And I've been there for five years. Hmmm, sounds even more pathetic when you say it out loud...


----------



## Funeris (May 11, 2006)

I surf Enworld all day long...er...I mean I work in the Civil Engineering/Land Design field.  Creating subdivisions (homes I'll never be able to afford), public streets, blah blah blah.

And Freelancer by night 

Back to surfing...

~Fune


----------



## drothgery (May 11, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> So it's your job to set up and maintain the website that lets ceratitis order his fruit flies online?




Among other things (though I don't think we actually sell fruit flies; we're mostly instruments and reagents).


----------



## JoeBlank (May 11, 2006)

I earn money as a an workers' compensation attorney, representing employers, insurance companies, and injured workers.

But in real life I am a husband, father, and little league baseball coach.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 11, 2006)

Web developer for a county government in Wisconsin.


----------



## crystal (May 11, 2006)

I am  a full time mommy, I take care of my granny during tha day. My kids are with me while I work....She wants to die at home with people who love her, so I gave up my job at tha nursing home to care for her. Been takin care of her for 3 years now.....After she no longer needs my help, I will go back to school for nurcing......I was working on that before granny needed me....I love helping people who need me.....


----------



## sniffles (May 11, 2006)

MonkeyDragon said:
			
		

> Let's see.  I have a BA in English with a specialization in creative writing (fiction and screenwriting).  I also did some art.
> 
> 
> What I DO do:  Barista.  Which is a fancy way of saying I make coffee.  I work for Caribou Coffee, and as frustrating as it is to come home tired and dirty every day, and know that I'm not doing what I went to school for or earning enough to actually become independant, it's a good company and I like making coffee.



I'm not doing what I went to school for, either. I have a Master of Fine Arts degree in photography. Haven't touched a camera (other than my digicam for snapshots) in 10 years. 

As long as you enjoyed your educational experience, it was worth it. As long as you like what you do now, you don't have to feel guilty about not following a career that involves your degree.


----------



## Sidereal Knight (May 11, 2006)

Web developer for a large public library.


----------



## elrobey (May 11, 2006)

I'm a lawyer who drafts Federal law for the U.S. Congress.

I wrote a book about it, which is due out next month:

http://www.thecapitol.net/Publications/legislativedraftersdeskbook.html

In other words, I'm an *epic* rules lawyer.


----------



## Conaill (May 11, 2006)

Scientist at a National Laboratory. Currently putting together my own research team (know any good postdocs in comparative genomics?), and serving as acting deputy division leader.

I also spent longer in grad school than anyone else I know


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2006)

Do? Living?

I don't get it.



I'm in college, wanting to be a high school math teacher.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2006)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> I'm a special ed teacher....



 Good for you! 

What kind of special ed? My brother's deaf, and I don't see many people specializing in the deaf.


----------



## Aesthetic Monk (May 11, 2006)

I'm a senior test developer for a not-for-profit educational publishing firm. It's basically a technical writing/editing job that includes supervision work.

Between bouts of pretending to work on a PhD dissertation in the history of education, I also enjoying editing the occasional RPG-related book, such as this one.


----------



## CarlZog (May 11, 2006)

Editor, Writer, Sailor

I edit a series of nautical almanacs -- marine navigation handbooks for boat captains.
I write for a few sailing and marine-related magazines. Used to be a newspaper reporter.
I sail on tall ships that run semester-at-sea programs, teaching traditional seamanship and navigation.

Carl


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 11, 2006)

S. Baldrick said:
			
		

> Software tester and former Network administrator.  My degree was actually in history with a minor in theater.  Go figure.




Do you have your CTFL yet? (I just got mine last week)


----------



## Turanil (May 11, 2006)

Gundark said:
			
		

> What do you do for job/career/school/training?



My job consists in watching TV during the night. And I need not do it continuously; just about 50%-75% of the working hours. Then, I can do other things, such as typing this post for instance. I get paid 1100 to 1500 $ per month for that, depending on the months. I normally work three nights out of six. 

But well, the point is that I watch TV at high speed, then note things, all of this for statistics purposes. Nonetheless, I get paid for watching TV!


----------



## Conaill (May 11, 2006)

Turanil said:
			
		

> But well, the point is that I watch TV at high speed, then note things, all of this for statistics purposes. Nonetheless, I get paid for watching TV!



Just curious - what sort of things are you counting, and who are you doing this for?

Is this stuff like "how often do people smoke cigarettes on TV?"


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2006)

I run a day program for developmentally disabled adults as part of a larger not for profit residential and day services company. My degrees are in Psychology, so I guess I'm actually doing what I studied for, but in truth most of what I do, I had to learn after college.


----------



## Harmon (May 11, 2006)

Called myself a Carpenter for about seventeen years, though I have trained as a Project Manager, an Estimator, and a Draftsmen.

Now I am seeking to become a Phlebotomist, and within perhaps a half dozen years an X Ray Technologist, but that is some distance off.

Right now I am unemployed and playing at being a full time Dad, which in a few months I will be doing lots more as the wife is headed back to work (she makes way more money then I, better bennies too).


----------



## diaglo (May 12, 2006)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> Editor, Writer, Sailor
> 
> I edit a series of nautical almanacs -- marine navigation handbooks for boat captains.
> I write for a few sailing and marine-related magazines. Used to be a newspaper reporter.
> ...




Beavis: he said seamen.


----------



## Bryon_Soulweaver (May 12, 2006)

Denny's.... hope to goto college for (major) biochemistry and (minor) stem-cell research.... afterwards I'd like to go back to college to major in mathmatics.


----------



## KenM (May 12, 2006)

My Job Title is Weighmaster. I work the gate at my town Landfill. The people come in with loads of trash and I tell them how much it is to dump and run the register.


----------



## Conaill (May 12, 2006)

Bryon_Soulweaver said:
			
		

> Denny's.... hope to goto college for (major) biochemistry and (minor) stem-cell research.... afterwards I'd like to go back to college to major in mathmatics.



Can you even *get* a minor in stem-cell research?   

Seems to me that'd be more likely something for a graduate research assistant. (Then again... give it another coupe of years...)


----------



## Infiniti2000 (May 12, 2006)

KenM said:
			
		

> My Job Title is Weighmaster. I work the gate at my town Landfill. The people come in with loads of trash and I tell them how much it is to dump and run the register.



 So, you're the weighmaster _and_ the gatekeeper?  Isn't that a little dangerous for the preservation of the universe as we know it?


----------



## kenobi65 (May 12, 2006)

I'm an Account Planner for an ad agency...which is a job title that tells you nothing about what I do.  My job is to help the rest of the ad team (particularly the creatives) understand the target for whom we're making the advertising.  So, it's a lot of conducting research, and a lot of just thinking about what consumers actually _think_.

If you see ads for KFC, Archer Daniels Midland (ADM), or Blue Cross Blue Shield of Florida, you've seen stuff that I work on.

I used to work in market research on the "client side" for a decade, and have a Master's degree in Market Research, but decided, 6 years ago, that I didn't like working on that side (too corporate, I was a bit too "out there").  On the agency side, I fit in just fine.

(Oh, and, BTW, DS Da Man, I used to work at Quaker.  )


----------



## kenobi65 (May 12, 2006)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> So, you're the weighmaster _and_ the gatekeeper?  Isn't that a little dangerous for the preservation of the universe as we know it?




Only if Gozer the Gozerian ever catches wind.  And, at the landfill, he's unlikely to catch wind...


----------



## briac (May 12, 2006)

I have been a mailman for the last couple of years.  I am currently trying to move up to supervisor so I can one day be a postmaster.


----------



## bolen (May 12, 2006)

I am a visiting professor at Western Kentucky University (still looking for a tenure track job).  I teach Physics and try to do some research.  (although teaching does not leave alot of time)  Hopefully I will get some time this summer.

I dont have a group here so look me up


----------



## krunchyfrogg (May 12, 2006)

Harmon said:
			
		

> Now I am seeking to become a Phlebotomist, and within perhaps a half dozen years an X Ray Technologist, but that is some distance off.



I'm an X-Ray Technologist, going on 8 years now.  I'm actually the lead interventional technologist now. 

It's a really great career if you work in the right place.


----------



## Templetroll (May 12, 2006)

I'm Manager of Customer Support for iEntertainment Network,  I handle the MMORPGs

HelbreathUSA   www.helbreathusa.com   Great PVP

KHAN: the Absolute Power   www.khanpower.com  RPG set in the Empire of Genghis

Mir3   www.lom3.com


----------



## EricNoah (May 12, 2006)

I'm a middle school teacher/librarian and webmaster.


----------



## Harmon (May 12, 2006)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> I'm an X-Ray Technologist, going on 8 years now.  I'm actually the lead interventional technologist now.
> 
> It's a really great career if you work in the right place.




Cool    

My wife is an X Ray Tech, has been for about fifteen years, she loves the hospital she works at and wants me to get a job there (when I get through the schooling that is).  To me its the only place to work, I love the people there, and its the best hospital in the area.    

I am looking forward to it.

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## genshou (May 12, 2006)

I work at the local Wendy's, where I am making little progress in saving up for college.  In the next few days I'll be finding out whether or not I'm going to be hired at T-Mobile, and if not I'm going to look into mail delivery.


----------



## JediSoth (May 12, 2006)

I'm finishing up my Bachelor's degree in English (just 3 classes left!) while I work at a Catalog Content Editor in the Catalog Department of a small publishing company here in Indianapolis. I write, edit, do layout, etc. etc. catalogs for various hardware industries (though my current project deals with camping, fishing, and outdoors). They're typically catalogs used by contractors/distributors to purchase the products they resell, so the average consumer never sees my work.

Exciting, huh?

JediSoth


----------



## glass (May 12, 2006)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> I'm my long time here on the boards my experience with the many times this thread has popped up is that the two most common professions on the boards are: a) IT professional and b) librarians.
> 
> When I first started hanging around here, I was a student. After my graduation I first worked as a library assistant and now I work as an IT guy.





			
				Sidereal Knight said:
			
		

> Web developer for a large public library.





			
				EricNoah said:
			
		

> I'm a middle school teacher/librarian and webmaster.



lol! 


glass.


----------



## Turanil (May 12, 2006)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Just curious - what sort of things are you counting, and who are you doing this for?
> 
> Is this stuff like "how often do people smoke cigarettes on TV?"



I work for a company (300 employees) who survey the people who watch TV, to make statistics that the TV companies then use to determine if a TV show has actually a good success or not. That sort of things (hard for me to explain in English). However, nothing about such things as the number of cigarettes smoked. What I am doing is watching TV on a computer and noting at what time begins any TV show, advertising, and so on. I am just a small part of the whole process.


----------



## werk (May 12, 2006)

I'm an administrator for a medical equipment manufacturer that is part of (arguably) the world's largest corporation.  I track equipment and service info globally and try to translate it so it makes sense to directors.  I also work on projects to establish and improve business processes so there are no data disconnects.

I sit in a cube looking at a computer all day


----------



## qstor (May 12, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Newspaper reporter in Southern California. Occasionally I still write for the one of the biggest comic book sites on the Internet.





That's cool! what paper do you write for?


I'm an attorney at Legal Aid in Michigan.

Mike


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2006)

Well, I posted that I'm going to school, but I also work at Border's.

Though I've spent _more_ money on books than I have before...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 12, 2006)

I attend American University for History (I'll graduate in December).

Additionally, I'm an archivist and secretary for a patent law firm.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 12, 2006)

I work at a major pharmaceutical company coordinating stuff between our site and other sites and contract manufacturers.  Basically I talk to people who for some unknown reason cannot talk to each other and then get blamed when things go wrong, all while drowning in a sea of paperwork and e-mails.

Its better than a boot to the head, but not by much.


----------



## DaveStebbins (May 13, 2006)

I've been with the same company for almost 17 years now. My background is Industrial Engineering (got my PE in '99), but I am currently an *Operations Planning Specialist*. Basically, I track all 13,000+ part numbers at the larger of our Aerospace manufacturing plants and help the staff by setting the MRP dials so that we can service our customers without carrying too much inventory.

I spend about half my time working with dozens of different people, both at the administrative campus where my cubicle is and at the manufacturing plant across town. The other half of my time is spent at the computer. Before I was promoted from 'Senior Analyst' to 'Specialist' I could joke that I put the a-n-a-l in analyst.    I run transactions and queries that literally slow the system down for the rest of the company (I regularly get calls from the IT folks telling me that some of our outlying plants can't print shipping labels because of something or other I'm doing). I like the job (it suits me well), my boss, my coworkers and the company.

-Dave


----------



## bento (May 13, 2006)

Corporate librarian.  A couple years ago I worked as a university librarian and that got me back into RPGing after an 18 year absence.


----------



## Nellisir (May 13, 2006)

Like half the people posting here, I got my degree in creative writing, published one article in Dragon, and got sidetracked (for 10 years now).

I work for my father building custom homes (or spec homes, or renovations, or perhaps unemployed in a few weeks) in central New Hampshire.  We're a two-man outfit, so my exact duties vary from day to day and hour to hour.  Subcontractor supervisor, computer tech, ditchdigger, finish carpenter, roofer, sider, framer, apparel dehumidification appliance ventilation installation engineer (putting in dryer vents), errand boy, boss when the boss goes to florida, drywaller....
I don't do electrical, plumbing, or, if at all possible, paint.

In the off hours I work on my own house, run my D&D campaign, and amuse my 2 dogs & 2 cats.


----------



## Greylock (May 13, 2006)

briac said:
			
		

> I have been a mailman for the last couple of years.  I am currently trying to move up to supervisor so I can one day be a postmaster.




This post will be brought to Crothian's attention, sooner or later.   

hth


----------



## megamania (May 13, 2006)

Double degree of art and education which I use daily at my two jobs of Quality Control at a plastics company and as a clerk at a convience store.

It gets as exciting as I can make it here in Arlington.


----------



## A'koss (May 13, 2006)

I was a commericial photographer for a few years before moving into prepress/advertising. From there I branched out into a lot of different areas over the years but primarily I've been a photoshop artist and, effectively, the company's "problem solver"/IT guy...


----------



## Pseudonym (May 13, 2006)

Gundark said:
			
		

> What do you do for job/career/school/training?




I work as a chemist in the microelectronics field.  My undergrad degree is in Environmental Science with a focus in environmental policy and activism, but this pays much better.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 13, 2006)

werk said:
			
		

> I'm an administrator for a medical equipment manufacturer that is part of (arguably) the world's largest corporation.




GE or Phillips?


----------



## der_kluge (May 13, 2006)

As Dave Stebbins pointed out on CM, I spent most of my time looking for a new job. 

I'm an IT consultant. You know, *in theory* one of those guys who comes in, gets paid the bigs bucks, solves problems, and then moves on to another gig.

Mostly, I hate it. I'd prefer to find something permanent. It's just not very easy in this day and age.

My last few job titles have been Data Analyst (currently), Systems Analyst and Data Architect.

Mostly, I work with databases, specifically data warehouses and operation data stores.

It's a living.


----------



## Graybeard (May 13, 2006)

I'm currently a manager at Borders. I've been there for 5 1/2 years. Very convenient for buying RPG stuff.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 14, 2006)

I work very part time as a vet tech, and am starting to make decent money dog walking. Which allows me to contribute to my family's finances while also being a full time mommy. (And Kahuna Meatball likes visiting his doggie friends.) I'm slowly and sadly coming to terms with the fact that while I have the talent to be a freelance writer I simply do not have the self discipline.


----------



## Richards (May 14, 2006)

I'm a Major in the Air Force, working in the ICBM codes section.  I started my career as a missileer, pulling 24-hour alerts in underground bunkers monitoring up to 150 missiles at a time.  Now I'm one of the guys who provides launch and enable codes to the ICBMs.  I once got to "turn keys" on a missile and launch it on a test flight from Vandenberg AFB, CA.  Pretty cool stuff.

Johnathan


----------



## Nellisir (May 14, 2006)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I'm slowly and sadly coming to terms with the fact that while I have the talent to be a freelance writer I simply do not have the self discipline.




Me too, me too!  We should start a club or something!    

(Incidently, my wife was a vet tech for 8 or so years).

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## Agamon (May 14, 2006)

I'm an engineer that does contract work in the oil industry.

English was my best subject in high school/university, and I hated it (I was more into physics).  I'm a fairly good writer, I just dislike writing.  Kinda sucks realizing that.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2006)

Graybeard said:
			
		

> I'm currently a manager at Borders. I've been there for 5 1/2 years. Very convenient for buying RPG stuff.



 I've worked there 8 or 9 months, and I'm still learning new things there! I learned, recently, about how to work with TLU. In the search bar, you can do a search:

a=albom t="five people"

And you can narrow down a search that way. I was always taught that you could only search for one thing at a time (either author or title, etc).

I'm excited about that.

Also, my store was recently named the best (#1, none better) urban store in the US! So cool. 

I like working for Border's.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (May 14, 2006)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> Me too, me too!  We should start a club or something!
> 
> (Incidently, my wife was a vet tech for 8 or so years).
> 
> ...



Yeah, I need a freelancer support group or something where we meet once a week and provide social pressure to send out query letters and get project goals met....  :\ 

Vet teching is kinda cool, there's always new situations, and you're constantly helping people and spreading knowlege. Euthanasias suck, though.


----------



## Elodan (May 14, 2006)

I'm a development DBA at a company that creates software for human resource talent management.  I mostly do development (scripts to do DDL & DML), a little database design and I know enough about the admistrative stuff to be dangerous.  Currently, I'm mainly SQL Server but a company we acquired has Oracle products so I'm starting to pick that up as well.  I'll have been at my workplace for 9 years come August.


----------



## Gilladian (May 14, 2006)

I'm a reference librarian and computer class teacher in a medium sized public library. I'm the "computer expert" people always ask for help from, instead of calling the IT department. I'm also the "art person" because I can actually design reasonably effective signs. I've been with the  library for 12 years now, in various positions. It's a job that changes constantly and yet is always the same. I have a Masters in Library Science.


----------



## Eridanis (May 14, 2006)

I've been doing IT support work for over five years, and hate every minute of it. ("Then why stick with it?", I hear you cry. Because Mrs. Eridanis stays home with the kids, and I have to do something that will come close to making ends meet all by myself.) Currently at one of the major TV networks doing executive tech support. Someday I'll get back to librarianship, or maybe teach, or take a flier and start my own rare book shop. That'll be a few years down the road, when we have two incomes again and I can be slightly less responsible...

Heaven forbid I actually use my college degree (BA in theatre/math).  I'm 35 and still don't know what I want to do when I grow up!


----------



## Kwitchit (May 14, 2006)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> I sail on tall ships that run semester-at-sea programs, teaching traditional seamanship and navigation.
> 
> Carl




Which outfit? Ocean Classroom?

I'm currently at school in the UK, coming up to GCSEs. I plan to go through uni partly by working as a charter yacht captain/ delivery skipper in the summers, then become a scientist, probably tending towards the engineering side of things.

But first I need to get around to getting my RYA tickets...
I have Comp Crew and about 1/2 the knowledge needed for day skipper. A course should get me up to day skipper standard, and I can possibly fit in bits of CS, then the hard bit starts:

In the Gap Year, do a fast-track YMO course. Start out as a mate on delivery runs- racking up miles with a more experienced skipper, and gaining experience on a variety of boats in various conditions. Then, it's on to captain. Deliveries before the season begins, then find a job with a charter company. It's a brilliant racket: go sailing in a vacation spot, food and accomodation included, and you get paid for it!


----------



## Snotlord (May 14, 2006)

I am a Taxman.


----------



## CGoat (May 14, 2006)

Electronics Technician 
Shop Steward
and in two months... DAD


----------



## ssampier (May 14, 2006)

I'm one of drones (or is droids?) in tech support. I received my degree in Sociology with a minor in Information Technology.

I'd like to move my way up the I/T ladder and not answer the phone all #$*@ day.


----------



## player 2 (May 14, 2006)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I'm a middle school teacher/librarian and webmaster.



I was a middle school teacher(7th grade math, science, and social studies) before my children were born and I now stay home with them.  So I still get to use my education degree   



			
				Eridanis said:
			
		

> Because Mrs. Eridanis stays home with the kids, and I have to do something that will come close to making ends meet all by myself.



  Since today is mother's day, I think you should thank her for all of her hard work.  It can be extermely hard at times to be home with children all day long, so give her a hug when you get home.  I'll tell my husband how much I appreicate all he does and all he sacrifices for us. Deal?


----------



## Maggan (May 14, 2006)

Basically I'm a communications consultant.

I'll be whatever you pay me to be ...   

Most often it's writing e-learning courses or putting together strategies for implementing training in large organisations. Sometimes it's marketing.

Once in a while I'll get to write a game or a comic as well. But not as much as I used to. 

/M


----------



## ceratitis (May 14, 2006)

CGoat said:
			
		

> Electronics Technician
> Shop Steward
> and in two months... DAD




congrats!!!!

go now and get lots of sleep... you wont get another good night sleep for several months or years if you plan on several kids 
Z


----------



## Eridanis (May 14, 2006)

player 2 said:
			
		

> Deal?




Deal! And a very pleasant one, at that.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (May 15, 2006)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> I'm a special ed teacher....




I have the utmost respect for you. 

Me? I'm a litigation claims adjuster. I handle lawsuits against a policyholder, and either settle them (everyone's pissed) or try them if we are too far apart (everyone's still pissed). I also handle bodily injury claims. X lost an eye, Y lost a tooth, Z lost a hand, and A is dead.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (May 15, 2006)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i work in a lab doing molecular fingerprinting at the CDC.




Question! (Professional curiosity.) Is this fingerprinting molecules actually? IE are you trying to track down the pathways of germs, viruses, and other molecular configurations? Or am i missing the boat entirely. In my line of work I occasionally deal with fingerprints (and Dr. Henry Lee), but I'm thinking this is actually worlds apart.


----------



## Comixchik (May 15, 2006)

I work for a book publisher.


----------



## The_Universe (May 15, 2006)

What I do is a secret. Really!


----------



## krunchyfrogg (May 15, 2006)

Harmon said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> My wife is an X Ray Tech, has been for about fifteen years, she loves the hospital she works at and wants me to get a job there (when I get through the schooling that is).  To me its the only place to work, I love the people there, and its the best hospital in the area.
> 
> ...



Cool, keep me updated!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2006)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> What I do is a secret. Really!



 Don't worry, we wont' tell.


----------



## diaglo (May 15, 2006)

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> Question! (Professional curiosity.) Is this fingerprinting molecules actually? IE are you trying to track down the pathways of germs, viruses, and other molecular configurations? Or am i missing the boat entirely. In my line of work I occasionally deal with fingerprints (and Dr. Henry Lee), but I'm thinking this is actually worlds apart.




mostly kinda like Dr. Lee... but with the DNA of a particular "bug".. in my case _M.tb complex_

even with a match, though, the results mean nada/zilch/nothing/rien without an epidemiological link.


but i also work with resistance markers and genes... and with various means to develop a better vaccine.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 15, 2006)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> What I do is a secret. Really!



 Is it a secret from you as well? I've worked in a couple of jobs like that.

"So what would my job be?"

"Uhh, its hard to describe..."


----------



## BullMarkOne (May 15, 2006)

*I'm a Peon.*

I'm really a technician in an extrusion blowmolding factory. But anyone who asks for an official job title, gets told I'm a peon. I work on machines that make plastic bottles. My job basically consists of making sure the machines keep making plastic bottles. Even when we don't have spare partsfor when the machinery breaks down because w dont do anything that might even be loosly termed 'preventative maintenance.' Occasionally i change the machines over from making one plastic bottle to making a different plastic bottle. I have hopes of landing the next opening for shift supervisor, but I'm afraid I might be too competant a technician to be promoted.


----------



## Ahnehnois (May 15, 2006)

Currently halfway through my BA in Psychology and Biochemistry. Where does that lead? Hopefully somewhere interesting.
Taking a couple summer classes but not working due (mostly) to medical issues. Fortunately my family still pays for things.


----------



## KB9JMQ (May 15, 2006)

I got my Photojournalist degree from Ball State in 92 and was the head photographer for a small daily for 8 years. Mostly shooting sports ( IE Notre Dame football, Indy 500, Brickyard 400 and 10 local high schools for the daily grind    )
I did that until in the paper in their infinite wisdom decided they no longer needed ANY photographers (which years later they still don't have).

Now I co-own a very very small ISP so I do tech support, accounting, web stuff, etc. All the fun stuff of owning your own business.

I would love to get back into sports photograpy again more than anything.


----------



## fusangite (May 15, 2006)

I returned to university after a 12-year absence and am currently a doctoral candidate in history at the University of Toronto where I work as a teaching assistant.


----------



## dragonhead (May 15, 2006)

Im in school studing to be a history teach. one more year and i get to shape the minds of the future of america..  Muahahahahahahah!!!! 



______________________________________________________________________________

"Fenominal cosmic powers, ity bity living space"


----------



## CarlZog (May 15, 2006)

Kwitchit said:
			
		

> Which outfit? Ocean Classroom?




Among others. Also worked for SEA and a number of other boats that run shorter, localized programs on the U.S. East Coast.



			
				Kwitchit said:
			
		

> Then, it's on to captain. Deliveries before the season begins, then find a job with a charter company. It's a brilliant racket: go sailing in a vacation spot, food and accomodation included, and you get paid for it!




It seems that way, and it can be at times. But it's also a LOT of hard work! You'll find sailing professionally is quite a different experience than sailing just for fun. The change in your responsibility and approach to everything that happens on board is akin to becoming a parent.

Good Luck with the RYAs.

Carl


----------



## Mycanid (May 15, 2006)

I really only went to about 1 sememster of college. Most of the rest is really self-education. Not only reading the classics, but things like The Teaching Company, talking to professors and having them send me recordings of their talks, etc., etc. I also talk and interface with other "degreed" individuals and such.

My main job description would be Sys Admin for a small company, but I'm also the network admin, webmaster, hardware tech, etc., etc., etc. ... which basically means "It's my fault." No problems though. I like it though and everyone is good to work with. (I discover most of the time that when problems arise it's my bad attitude anyway!) Much of my learning here was also from books and talking to other techs.

On the side ... I guess I would be a sort of unofficial "visiting speaker or even a teacher" for a small group of churches and such. There's nothing regular or steady about it all, and I don't ask for payment and such, but every once in a while I'm asked to go somewhere and give a talk or series of talks, they pay for the plane ticket, and I can go and see some old friends. My most recent trip was to Alaska.

I am also the official "free local tech support" via phone or such ... which also can keep my "free time" (Hah!) quite busy.


----------



## Psion (May 15, 2006)

Software engineer. Principally involved in object oriented design of real time systems.


----------



## Ambrus (May 15, 2006)

I've been working as a graphic designer professionally for over a decade now. I work as a contractor for a guy who owns his own little design studio in Montreal, consisting of just him and me. Our big client is a local coffee company who are making good advances into the US. We design packaging, promotional material, sales material and whatever else needs doing from day to day. I enjoy working with my boss, the work is interesting, the money is good and the hours flexible. No complaints. 


			
				Arravis said:
			
		

> I'm a graphic designer for the National Aeronautics Space Administration (NASA to the rest of you), at Marshall Space Flight Center. I do a fairly wide-ranging set of projects such as posters, logos, patches, brochures, etc. I specialize in cartoons, vector-based graphics, and photoshop goodness (I don't do much in the way of large layouts such as books, etc).



Okay, my one complaint is that I'm not doing anything nearly as cool as what Arravis is doing.  


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't worry, we wont' tell.



Yeah, if you can't trust the internet community who can you trust?


----------



## Infiniti2000 (May 15, 2006)

I, for one, would like to donate 1 day of vacation time (8 hours PTO/Paid Time Off) to Richards.  People like that deserve all the vacation time they need.  Just please make sure none of the 150 missiles is 'accidentally' tuned into Disney World.


----------



## sniffles (May 15, 2006)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Before I was promoted from 'Senior Analyst' to 'Specialist' I could joke that I put the a-n-a-l in analyst.
> 
> -Dave



LOL  Before I changed jobs, I was a Contract Analyst. We used to say *we * put the 'anal' in Analyst!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 15, 2006)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Just please make sure none of the 150 missiles is 'accidentally' tuned into Disney World.



 Don't worry. It won't be an accident.


----------



## Pyrex (May 15, 2006)

I'm a software tester working on photo editing software.

And hobbyist photographer.


----------



## DaveStebbins (May 16, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't worry, we wont' tell.



It's OK, get him drunk and he fesses up.    Some of us know what The Universe does (sort of) and why it's a secret.



			
				sniffles said:
			
		

> LOL Before I changed jobs, I was a Contract Analyst. We used to say we  put the 'anal' in Analyst!



Yeah, my job sort of requires an anal retentive personality. I'm personally responsible for the MRP settings of over 13,000 materials in the largest aerospace plant we run. I'd like to say we keep up just fine but, in the end, as long as we don't piss off the government, Bell or Sikorsky, we're doing OK.   

-Dave


----------



## RustyHalo (May 16, 2006)

United Methodist pastor.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 16, 2006)

I'm a lab technician in a molecular bio lab at Rutgers University.


----------



## MonsterMash (May 16, 2006)

Business Analyst at a University in the UK. Previously lots of different job titles as a Systems Analyst, developer, etc for the last 12 years. First job I ever had before I went to university was as a library assistant (stacking shelves, serving on the counter, etc).

So yet another with IT and Libraries on their CV!


----------



## D.Shaffer (May 16, 2006)

Tech Support/Desktop Support technician here.  AKA, answer phones most of the day, diplomatically tell people they're idiots, and occasionally I get to go to their desk and tell them (diplomatically) they're idiots to their face.


----------



## ceratitis (May 16, 2006)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> Tech Support/Desktop Support technician here.  AKA, answer phones most of the day, diplomatically tell people they're idiots, and occasionally I get to go to their desk and tell them (diplomatically) they're idiots to their face.




or just calmly walk over ,hit the caps lock, and smugly walk away (response to "my password isnt working please help me!")
Z


----------



## AdamBomb (May 16, 2006)

Richards said:
			
		

> I'm a Major in the Air Force, working in the ICBM codes section.  I started my career as a missileer, pulling 24-hour alerts in underground bunkers monitoring up to 150 missiles at a time.  Now I'm one of the guys who provides launch and enable codes to the ICBMs.  I once got to "turn keys" on a missile and launch it on a test flight from Vandenberg AFB, CA.  Pretty cool stuff.
> 
> Johnathan



I spent 18 months on a DOD contract doing server hardening for the ICBM missile project.
I was a little disappointed to learn that "turn keys" was actually "type in your PIN number"
I'm in IT sales now as a Technology Specialist.  I sell software to corporations.


----------



## The_Universe (May 16, 2006)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Is it a secret from you as well? I've worked in a couple of jobs like that.
> 
> "So what would my job be?"
> 
> "Uhh, its hard to describe..."



 It was when I was hired, but I know what I'm supposed to do now. It made accepting the job something of a "leap of faith," though.


----------



## Dragonbait (May 17, 2006)

I am the walrus
koo-koo-kachoo

er..

English/Creative Writing Major who is too damn lazy to write anything (yet)
I am currently an electronic drafter (AutoCAD, Microstation). I deal with the mechanical, electrical, and civil disciplines. I'm tempted to jump to a new company and see if I can get into Disney's Imagineering.


----------



## Owen K.C. Stephens (May 17, 2006)

I'm a full-time freelance writer. The vast majority of that is RPG writing, and the majority of -that- is work for WotC. Originally I mostly did licenses (Star Wars, Wheel of Time, EverQuest, Black Company), but in recent years I've done a lot more d20 Modern and an increasing amount of D&D. And to make mortgage, insurence and tax payments as the sole earner in my household takes a -lot- of freelance.

I suppose I'm also a project manager, developer and art director through my work with IDA, though that's by far the minority of my work time. I also make some money from real estate rentals of land I own and similar investments.

That said, work really is separate from the things I get on EN world for. My interests and needs as a player rarely match up with whatever project I happen to be working on. I come to EN World to see what other people have done or are talking about.

Owen K.C. Stephens


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 17, 2006)

ceratitis said:
			
		

> or just calmly walk over ,hit the caps lock, and smugly walk away (response to "my password isnt working please help me!")
> Z



 3 Dead trolls in a Baggie


----------



## devilbat (May 17, 2006)

I sell houses, or more specifically, I'm a Realtor (two syllables).


----------



## the Jester (May 17, 2006)

My job title is Assistant Manager of Retail... I work at a FedEx Kinkos.  My real job is to oversee customer service, but for the last month and a half I've been doing waaaay too many jobs at once.  My old boss quit, and the guy who replaced him- er- pretty much never came to work, which got awkward and inconvenient extremely quickly.   

Oh, well, he's gone now, and I guess I'll know who my _new_ new boss is soon...


----------



## ceratitis (May 17, 2006)

the Jester said:
			
		

> My job title is Assistant Manager of Retail... I work at a FedEx Kinkos.  My real job is to oversee customer service, but for the last month and a half I've been doing waaaay too many jobs at once.  My old boss quit, and the guy who replaced him- er- pretty much never came to work, which got awkward and inconvenient extremely quickly.
> 
> Oh, well, he's gone now, and I guess I'll know who my _new_ new boss is soon...




sounds like you deserve to be promoted and be the new boss 
Z


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 17, 2006)

I'm a developer for an British internet service provider.


----------



## Sidekick (May 17, 2006)

Hmm where to start – well I’m a kiwi living in London, and no I don’t work in a bar (did my stint in Custserv back home). I’ve got a BA in PSYC & CRIM, and a BSc Hons in PSYC from my home town (Wellywood).

What do I do for a living? I’m a project developer in the NHS (UKs National Health Service). I work for a mental health trust and mainly develop accessible information and mental health promotion tools/packages for adults with learning disabilities who have mental health problems.

Good, job, decent pay, good people, what’s the catch? I’m only on contract, so come Nov I’m out of a job...


----------



## Alenda (May 17, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> As of monday I'll be a cell biologist with a major bio-pharma company




Congrats on the job, Shemmy!


----------



## Alenda (May 17, 2006)

Like several others around here, I'm a librarian (with a Master's in Library Science). In my current position, I work with the long-term preservation of digital state government information (e.g. PDF publications, state agency websites, etc.) 

I'd like to give a "shout out" to all my library brethren!


----------



## kenobi65 (May 17, 2006)

Alenda said:
			
		

> In my current position...




My current position is sort of leaning over while sitting.


----------



## Ghostwind (May 17, 2006)

My primary job function is professional stay-at-home dad for two kids. Other jobs that fill in the remaining hours of the day include: freelance game designer/writer, marketing director for Bastion Press and Magnificent Egos, games coordinator for a FLGS, maintaining a review website, and trying to get a fledging e-publishing business off the ground.

No wonder why I feel like I am getting nothing done...


----------



## Gold Roger (May 17, 2006)

I more or less finished school (all exams behind me) and will spent the next month waiting for my graduation day.

Then I'll get me some higher education (philosophy/communicatin, ideally), though the army may draft me for 9 month in between (but I hope not, they don't really need many soldiers).

Thereafter the happy fight of not getting unemployed/caught in a job I hate.

Appart from all that I also plan to kick myself in the ass and get some unpaid design done and see if I get anything published.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 17, 2006)

Gold Roger said:
			
		

> though the army may draft me for 9 month in between (but I hope not, they don't really need many soldiers)




Clearly, you're not from the U.S., since (a) we don't have a draft, (b) those who serve do so for several years, and (c) our army definitely needs soldiers.  So, out of curosity, where do you live?


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (May 17, 2006)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I'm a "Composer."  Which in my work jargon means that I work with desktop publishing software and "compose" tax forms.  (No, I don't get to make them up myself, someone else sends us a technical mark up and me just make the changes we're told to.   )





You don't happen to work for Donnelley do you?


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (May 17, 2006)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I'm a "Composer."  Which in my work jargon means that I work with desktop publishing software and "compose" tax forms.  (No, I don't get to make them up myself, someone else sends us a technical mark up and me just make the changes we're told to.   )




Albany Web perhaps?


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (May 17, 2006)

As for me I'm a pre-press specialist.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 17, 2006)

Alenda said:
			
		

> I'd like to give a "shout out" to all my library brethren!



SHhhhhhhhh


----------



## sniffles (May 17, 2006)

Alenda said:
			
		

> Like several others around here, I'm a librarian (with a Master's in Library Science). In my current position, I work with the long-term preservation of digital state government information (e.g. PDF publications, state agency websites, etc.)
> 
> I'd like to give a "shout out" to all my library brethren!



Really?! My sister is a government documents librarian!


----------



## jester47 (May 18, 2006)

I am a security analyst at a major software corporation, aka in house hacker.  But we don't hack out, we hack our own stuff so we don't get hacked.  I am trying to move into a group that works on the security of our products but they said try again when you have more experience.  So it will be about a year before I try again.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 18, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I write D&D stuff. This _is_ my "real life."




I'm trying really hard to still like you because of this...   

I started a thread like this a year or so ago.. there were some great responses.

I am the Corporate Matching Donations Specialist for Heifer International, a non profit organization that teaches self sustainability and community building in third world countries.

www.heifer.org


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 18, 2006)

Turanil said:
			
		

> My job consists in watching TV during the night. And I need not do it continuously; just about 50%-75% of the working hours. Then, I can do other things, such as typing this post for instance. I get paid 1100 to 1500 $ per month for that, depending on the months. I normally work three nights out of six.
> 
> But well, the point is that I watch TV at high speed, then note things, all of this for statistics purposes. Nonetheless, I get paid for watching TV!




I soooooo want this job.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 18, 2006)

BullMarkOne said:
			
		

> extrusion blowmolding




That's just fun to say.


----------



## storyguide3 (May 18, 2006)

For the last 2 years I have been working in the design department of a gaming ticket manufacturing company. I design games, catalogues, web content and marketing materials. I also do some pre-press.

Before this I was a copywriter/graphic designer in advertising  and before that, pre-press for commercial printing.

As must be obvious from my work experience, my formal education is in history (BA, almost MA). :\


----------



## Infiniti2000 (May 18, 2006)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> That's just fun to say.



 Would it be appropriate to say that BullMarkOne bl...ah, nevermind.  It probably wouldn't.


----------



## ssampier (May 18, 2006)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> What I do is a secret. Really!




Can we guess?

I'm thinking something about giant monkeys armed with ray guns.


----------



## Gothmog (May 18, 2006)

I'm a professor of Neurobiology at a university in Springfield MO, as well as doing research on stem cell replacement in the brain and central nervous system.  I also teach some nursing classes for a local nursing school during the evenings.


----------



## Sidekick (May 18, 2006)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> I'm a professor of Neurobiology at a university in Springfield MO, as well as doing research on stem cell replacement in the brain and central nervous system.  I also teach some nursing classes for a local nursing school during the evenings.




Wow, my uncle works in the same field (Prof of neurology) over here at King's College London. He's currently working on stem-cell research with prof Willmot (the dolly guy, I'm sure you know who I mean) to find a 'cure' for motor-neuron disease.

Good luck. Did you suffer any fall-out from that sketchy Korean Prof being ousted as a fraud?


----------



## Gold Roger (May 18, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Clearly, you're not from the U.S., since (a) we don't have a draft, (b) those who serve do so for several years, and (c) our army definitely needs soldiers.  So, out of curosity, where do you live?




Germany, more or less at the westernmost outcropping.


----------



## Dingleberry (May 18, 2006)

I'm a lawyer.

For an insurance company.

Have at it.


----------



## Alenda (May 18, 2006)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Really?! My sister is a government documents librarian!




To misquote Rel: "Them librarians is everywhere!"


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 18, 2006)

Alenda said:
			
		

> To misquote Rel: "Them librarians is everywhere!"




And they look just like us.  ANYone you know could be a librarian.  Be aware.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2006)

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> I'm a lawyer.
> 
> For an insurance company.
> 
> Have at it.




Did you hear the one about...No just too easy.


----------



## Gothmog (May 18, 2006)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> Wow, my uncle works in the same field (Prof of neurology) over here at King's College London. He's currently working on stem-cell research with prof Willmot (the dolly guy, I'm sure you know who I mean) to find a 'cure' for motor-neuron disease.
> 
> Good luck. Did you suffer any fall-out from that sketchy Korean Prof being ousted as a fraud?




Nope, I didn't really have any trouble with the fraud claims.  The US is pretty restrictive with stem cell research if its human, so I'm forced to work with mice stem cells.  I look at endogenous rates of stem cell generation in the brains of adult mice (in the lateral ventricles and hippocampus) in response to environmental or behavioral stressors.  Hopefully this would give us some idea as to what endogenous conditions favor stem cell generation so when the time for human trials come success rates will be higher.  I've found some interesting things involving stress, caloric restriction, and learning and memory in how they affect stem cell generation.


----------



## Perun (May 18, 2006)

After I pass my last three exams (Mathematics I, Mathematics II, Statistics), I'll get my master's degree in marine fisheries and a bachelors degree in nautics. I *really* hope this would happen sometime before the end of the year (I suck at maths... hard...  )


----------



## sniffles (May 18, 2006)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> And they look just like us.  ANYone you know could be a librarian.  Be aware.



Too true. Aside from my sister the librarian, one of my closest friends is also a librarian, and another friendly acquaintance is a government documents librarian just like my sister. 
I recently found out that my acquaintance and my sister have met (government documents being a very small part of the librarian pond).


----------



## craftyrat (May 19, 2006)

Another librarian here - manager of reference services for a legislative library, formerly a librarian at a couple of public libraries.  We should start a librarians/gamers forum here   

craftyrat


----------



## Infiniti2000 (May 19, 2006)

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> I'm a lawyer.
> 
> For an insurance company.
> 
> Have at it.



 Considering your name, it appears someone already did.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 19, 2006)

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> I'm a lawyer.
> 
> For an insurance company.
> 
> Have at it.




Well it's not like you were a blood sucking vampire.

(Not that we would exclude blood sucking vampires from the boards   )


----------



## Lord Zardoz (May 19, 2006)

Until last week, I was technically unemployed, and had been so for about 10 months.

I am a game developer.  I have worked on one each of a PC title, a PS2 title, and a Gamecube title.  None of which you are likley to have ever heard of.  

Happily for me, I have recently started a new job.  The new job will be doing web based development, with the project scope on a much smaller scale then I am used to.  I just recently (as in 2 days ago) started a new job.  The only reason i can even post right now is because someone nearby forgot to secure their wireless network.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## ssampier (May 19, 2006)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> And they look just like us.  ANYone you know could be a librarian.  Be aware.




i hat the Library of Congress. Dewey Decimal is the only true system.


----------



## Sidekick (May 19, 2006)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> The US is pretty restrictive with stem cell research if its human, so I'm forced to work with mice stem cells.




Yeah the British Govt is pretty harsh about it too. Uncle and Wilmot got the 2nd ever grant for human stem cell research - so its pretty big. He had the compulsory TV debates with the clergy etc.

And your post once again proved to me why I was never good at brain stuff in my psyc degree - I was following when you mentioned ventricles and the Hippocampus, after that its like a foreign language. Give me Cog Neuro anyday - that's all airfairy 'mind' stuff.

good luck with the research.


----------



## Alenda (May 19, 2006)

sniffles said:
			
		

> (government documents being a very small part of the librarian pond).




Absolutely... In fact, there's a good chance I may have met your acquaintances if any of them attended the recent conference in Wilmington, NC "Digital Preservation in State Government: Best Practices Exchange 2006." Government docs librarians and archivists from all over the country were there.

Craftyrat, I'm not sure how a forum for librarian gamers would go, but feel free to start a thread. You can call it "Attention Librarians" or something silly like that and we can gripe about librarian stuff   

ssampier, a cataloger would crucify you for saying that the Library of Congress cataloging system sucks. It's actually way more flexible and easier to use than the Dewey Decimal System. When Dewey was invented, a lot of book topics didn't exist (e.g. computers), so catalogers have had to squeeze those topics into a system that really didn't allow for much flexibility.

As an interesting aside, Duke University was (up until recently) the largest library in the country using the Dewey Decimal System. Their call numbers were 10 or 12 digits long and often times completely wrapped around the book's spine. They are finally in the process of migrating their call numbers to Library of Congress which is a monumental undertaking, but absolutely necessary if they want to keep their catalogers sane.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 19, 2006)

Alenda said:
			
		

> Absolutely... In fact, there's a good chance I may have met your acquaintances if any of them attended the recent conference in Wilmington, NC "Digital Preservation in State Government: Best Practices Exchange 2006." Government docs librarians and archivists from all over the country were there.



 Is that where the Illuminati get together these days?   



			
				Alenda said:
			
		

> ssampier, a cataloger would crucify you for saying that the Library of Congress cataloging system sucks. It's actually way more flexible and easier to use than the Dewey Decimal System. When Dewey was invented, a lot of book topics didn't exist (e.g. computers), so catalogers have had to squeeze those topics into a system that really didn't allow for much flexibility.




So the newer LoC system is more flexible than the O.D.D. (Old Dewey Decimal) system.
It is good to know that librarians hat of ODD know no bounds.   



			
				Alenda said:
			
		

> As an interesting aside, Duke University was (up until recently) the largest library in the country using the Dewey Decimal System. Their call numbers were 10 or 12 digits long and often times completely wrapped around the book's spine. They are finally in the process of migrating their call numbers to Library of Congress which is a monumental undertaking, but absolutely necessary if they want to keep their catalogers sane.



 I hear that even the Arkham Library system is simpler than the Dewey Decimal system (although it still drives catalogers insane).


----------



## ssampier (May 19, 2006)

Alenda said:
			
		

> ssampier, a cataloger would crucify you for saying that the Library of Congress cataloging system sucks. It's actually way more flexible and easier to use than the Dewey Decimal System. When Dewey was invented, a lot of book topics didn't exist (e.g. computers), so catalogers have had to squeeze those topics into a system that really didn't allow for much flexibility.




It's fun to see a librarian get all worked up.

Sometimes I purposely put books back in the wrong order


----------



## Kapture (May 19, 2006)

ssampier said:
			
		

> It's fun to see a librarian get all worked up.
> 
> Sometimes I purposely put books back in the wrong order




Which is why I'm always telling sweet little old ladies that some a$$hat must have put their book back in the wrong place. No skin off my nose that you're sending the world to hell in a handbasket.

Librarian. Public. Largish single building suburban institution. Head of adult and reference services.

I know that guy who works at a mall adult novelty store. He's hella cool.

I like Dewey Decimal for smaller setups. At the P(ublic)L(ibrary)A(ssociation) conferance this year, I listened to some wild chick who had set up her systems central library by raw subject classification. I thought that was ballsy. You academic types, with your fancy schmancy Library of Congress "system," are all going to be replaced by metatags and brains in a jar as soon as the Brits perfect the brain-computer interface, anyways.

I also met a chick at PLA who'd started a librarians-in-gaming website. Need to find her card.

I've been published exactly three times by the gaming industry, twice for games that no longer exist, once in Dungeon. I have no desire, anymore, to write professionally for the gaming industry, because I think of eating as a valuable pastime.


----------



## ssampier (May 19, 2006)

Kapture said:
			
		

> Which is why I'm always telling sweet little old ladies that some a$$hat must have put their book back in the wrong place. No skin off my nose that you're sending the world to hell in a handbasket.




Just in case you're wondering I really don't put books back. I place them on the shelving carts like a good patron.



I rarely go to the public library anymore; there's never any books I need there. Luckily I can research on their website before I waste a trek over.


----------



## Kwitchit (May 19, 2006)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> Among others. Also worked for SEA and a number of other boats that run shorter, localized programs on the U.S. East Coast.




Where are you ATM? I'll be on an Ocean Classroom ship this summer as a student.

And as for the captain idea, my cousin (who did it for a long period in Greece) got me into it.


----------



## Shemeska (May 20, 2006)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> I'm a professor of Neurobiology at a university in Springfield MO, as well as doing research on stem cell replacement in the brain and central nervous system.  I also teach some nursing classes for a local nursing school during the evenings.




Embryonic or adult origin? [Nevermind, I saw your other post]

I'm involved with two different adult origin stem cell projects in my job.


----------



## Shemeska (May 20, 2006)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> Nope, I didn't really have any trouble with the fraud claims.  The US is pretty restrictive with stem cell research if its human, so I'm forced to work with mice stem cells.




Yay for not being on government funding and thus not having those same restrictions  I don't agree with the restrictions, and would love to see them lifted, but admittedly (and perhaps sadly) the the current restrictions are more permissive in some ways than the Clinton era state of funding for such.

Of course, all of our stuff is adult origin anyways at the moment, so this doesn't directly impact me.


----------



## greymist (May 20, 2006)

16 years with the Canada Revenue Agency, come October. I am supposed to be chasing down debtors, but instead I was webmaster for our office intranet for 5.5 years, and am currently on an assignment until September doing something that resembles Systems Analyst/Project Manager/Report Writer.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 20, 2006)

Son_of_Thunder said:
			
		

> Albany Web perhaps?




Nope.  NYS Department of Taxation and Finance.  I'm a good 'ol state worker.    I'm loving the opportunity to learn this software though.  I wouldn't mind taking some classes to learn more about desktop publishing, but I'm not even sure where to start.....


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 22, 2006)

Just finished a City Planning graduate degree, and looking for work. 
before that:  Habitat for Humanity (voluenteer & paid staff), other construction, and Customer Service Temp. 
-the wife has an MLS (library degree) but works for a consortuim that does artical databases.


----------



## sniffles (May 22, 2006)

Alenda said:
			
		

> Absolutely... In fact, there's a good chance I may have met your acquaintances if any of them attended the recent conference in Wilmington, NC "Digital Preservation in State Government: Best Practices Exchange 2006." Government docs librarians and archivists from all over the country were there.



Nah, the last conference they attended was in Seattle. My sister had to pay out of her own pocket because the University of Hawaii couldn't afford to send her.


----------



## Alenda (May 22, 2006)

ssampier said:
			
		

> It's fun to see a librarian get all worked up.




Don't make me shush you!!


----------



## Voadam (May 24, 2006)

Legal Editor

I publish environmental court cases, write analysis of the cases, write news stories about environmental court cases, advise reporters on environmental law issues, and teach a course on writing about court cases.

I'm a non-practicing attorney.

I've also been a contributing author on a few RPG books.


----------



## Manzanita (May 25, 2006)

I'm an employee benefit software consultant.  I was full-time.  I've been getting more and more part time these past few years.  Now I'm mostly a stay@home dad for our three little boys.  This is what happens in our generation when your wife starts making more money than you....


----------



## Piratecat (May 25, 2006)

For upward of ten years I was a management consultant doing sleep and alertness consulting -- designing biocompatible shift schedules for 24-7 companies and teaching folks how to be healthy on night shifts. I eventually left the job due to excess travel, started my own company doing something similar, and that died a slow and painful death due to not enough sustainable money for marketing. The side effects of this were a portion of the reason I took a sabbatical from the boards this last year.  Failing business = unhappy camper.

Gleefully, however, I just got hired to design games for Nintendo products (the DS, GBA and Revolution/Wii.) My employer has the Pixar license, so I'll be working on games for the new Pixar movies. Fun co-workers, creative work, no travel or dress code -- I could learn to like this.


----------



## genshou (May 26, 2006)

*PirateCat*, that's so cool!  I'll be seeing games in the store that you were a part of.  I probably won't play many (I'm not into games based on movies), but that's still pretty awesome.


----------



## Piratecat (May 26, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> *PirateCat*, that's so cool!  I'll be seeing games in the store that you were a part of.  I probably won't play many (I'm not into games based on movies), but that's still pretty awesome.



Yeah, the main market isn't hard-core gamers. It's people who say, "Oh, my kids loved The Incredibles!" and pick up the game for them. That being said, it's still possible to make a damn good game with those constraints. In some ways it's even easier, because game budgets are bigger for the highly-touted movie games.

Looks like I start mid-June. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Ds Da Man (May 26, 2006)

kenobi65: Really? What department did you work in? When were you employed here. Me, I'm a Chewy 2 3rd shift mechanic, who people try to bring their computers to every once in awhile.


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> For upward of ten years I was a management consultant doing sleep and alertness consulting -- designing biocompatible shift schedules for 24-7 companies and teaching folks how to be healthy on night shifts.



As a 3rd shifter, i have to ask, any tips?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 26, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> As a 3rd shifter, i have to ask, any tips?




The good news is he has lots of tips on staying awake

The bad news is listening to his tips will put you to sleep


----------



## green slime (May 26, 2006)

What do I do in RL? As little as possible.


----------



## Dremmen (May 26, 2006)

Digital Cartographer for an environmental consulting company. You'd think that would be all kinds of good for tabletop RPGs too, but unfortunately the GIS/GPS software really only applies to actual locations. I'm better off using AutoRealm for my maps than the multi-thousand dollar mappins software I use here.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 26, 2006)

I'm an office services rep for a major technology consulting company.  About 2,000 phones in our offices have a hot button that connects directly to me and my co-worker, and we dispatch service providers or resolve issues over the phone.  I also support the main conference floor for our offices and the VIP clients that use it.  Lastly, I do some audio visual support and video production for the company.  My background is in video production and editing.


----------



## Chaldfont (May 30, 2006)

I'm an Informatics analyst and software developer for a pharmaceutical company working in drug discovery.


----------



## Old One (May 30, 2006)

Just a bit shy of 10 years as a certified financial planner...

I run my own small private practice, provide financial education consulting services for private boarding school and am the deputy director of financial education for a large non-profit based in DC.

Former incarnations include pharmaceutical sales rep and military officer.

~ OO


----------



## Illirion (May 30, 2006)

I'm studying Biomedical Engineering at a Dutch University.
It's my first year and my grades kinda suck at the moment so I honestly don't know if I'll be doing this next year as well.

I also play guitar in a rockband  .


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 31, 2006)

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> I got my Photojournalist degree from Ball State in 92 and was the head photographer for a small daily for 8 years. Mostly shooting sports ( IE Notre Dame football, Indy 500, Brickyard 400 and 10 local high schools for the daily grind    )
> 
> I did that until in the paper in their infinite wisdom decided they no longer needed ANY photographers (which years later they still don't have).



Of all the problems the newspaper industry faces, the worst is that it's run by people in the newspaper industry. (Actually, the worst people in the industry are generic MBAs who try to run the industry like any other, which leads to brilliant moves like dumping all the photographers.)



			
				qstor said:
			
		

> That's cool! what paper do you write for?



I prefer not to say, but we're in the 760 area code.


----------



## genshou (May 31, 2006)

Update:

Goodbye Wendy's!  I am now working for a Florida-based travel agency.  People sign up on our website for a chance at free tickets to Universal Studios, and it's my job to give them their discounted tickets and then try to sell them on a discounted travel package through us.  It's a really good deal, but because we give them 12 months to plan the vacation and they are allowed to take it at any time, we have to lock in their rates ahead of time, so they have to pay $500 up front (for something that normally sells for $2k+, sure, but...).  They get a full year to actually plan when and how their vacation will take place, but convincing people to pay ahead of time is the hardest part.


----------



## WmRAllen67 (May 31, 2006)

Since '95 I've been a theater technician/ student performing arts liason for a the performing arts center at the U of PA...

As of Friday, I'll be a student archaeologist at the Jamestown Colony site in Virginia...

In September, I turn into a full-time grad student/ teaching assistant...

(Should be interesting-- I'm ta-ing for "History of China 1" (pre-1500), about which I know just as much as all those wuxia movies can teach me!)


----------



## kibbitz (Jun 11, 2006)

Just graduated last August after being held back for years for not being able to pass a key subject. After hanging around for a while, a friend of mine running his own company gave me an opportunity to join his company. Took me a while before I committed, and I officially joined in March. Been working as a "Systems Engineer" though to be honest, I pretty much am just a technician who goes in to install hardware and software and troubleshoot PC problems. Expecting more stuff to be handed to me in future, so thankfully there is opportunity for growth, at least.


----------



## Just_Hal (Jun 13, 2006)

What I was/am------
Asst Manager at one of Illinois' largest independent chain of game stores in '85--hi Gamer's Paradise
Worked for my dad as an owner of a pet store
Worked for Warner Bros selling animation in FL and NY
Went independent and also was an art director, for animation art not movies
Became a felony probation officer for FL-hi felons
Was a VP and art director, designer for some RPG game companies, Thunderhead Games/Mystic Eye/Bastion Press (never full time, well full time but had other jobs)
Work as an insurance Rep specializing in fire/theft claims-hi ppl who do arson, or sell your car for crack then call it in stolen
I am in the process of writing a few things and hope to be published as a fictional writer or sell some screenplays-may have finally found a writing partner-I need discipline.
Single dad who is father of two and have 'em 50%+ of the time-hi kids
Phew.......


----------



## genshou (Jun 14, 2006)

Another update:

Now I am working as a cashier at CompUSA, and I will be moving to customer service in a few weeks.  It is my hope that someday I can replace the current Apple-certified guy who runs the Apple section of the store.


----------



## Balgus (Jun 14, 2006)

Gundark said:
			
		

> What do you do for job/career/school/training?
> http://www.brazzoni.com/ (company website).



I work as assistant accountant (assistant to the accountant) but I am goign back to school this Fall to get my MBA. Hopefully that will lead to a career.


----------



## kikai (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm 30 years old, working as a research assistant at a university in germany. 

Regards, kikai


----------



## Acquana (Jun 14, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Gleefully, however, I just got hired to design games for Nintendo products (the DS, GBA and Revolution/Wii.) My employer has the Pixar license, so I'll be working on games for the new Pixar movies. Fun co-workers, creative work, no travel or dress code -- I could learn to like this.




CURSE YOU!!  I want your job!  Or one like it!


----------



## Acquana (Jun 14, 2006)

Since 1999 I've been a freelance artist, but not in the way that I could actually live off of anything I make.  -__-;  I still do comission art now and again.

As far as steady work I haven't had much.  I worked for a convenience store (big mistake), and then for an insurance company as a sales agent (also a big mistake).

Now I'm working on getting back into school to get certified to teach (middle and secondary English is what I'm aiming for), and in every spare moment Wellstar and I have been working on a graphic novel.  

So as far as work goes, most of the "work" I've been doing over the last two months is going to Huddle House at 2 in the morning with Wellstar and talking about what cool thing this and that character can do in this and that scene.  The waitress there has gotten to know us pretty well.  For a while she was convinced making comics couldn't really be work until we described the process to her.  Then she said "Wait, that doesn't sound like fun.  That sounds like work!"


----------



## Seanaci (Jun 14, 2006)

Accounting assistant/data entry/receptionist/pain in the ass smart alec by day.

Super Hero and part time villain by night.


----------



## Kid Socrates (Jun 14, 2006)

I work as a customer service manager/accounting specialist/programmer/troubleshooter/repair/website optimizer/jack of all trades for a voicemail/auto attendant company in Kansas City. Been here two and a half years. At least, that's what pays my bills.

Congrats on the awesome job, Piratecat! I envy the hell out of you right now.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jun 14, 2006)

Commerical internet customer service and technical support for one of the larger US ISPs.

Yes, I know who you are and where you live (if you're with the right IPS )


----------



## genshou (Jun 15, 2006)

Seanaci said:
			
		

> Accounting assistant/data entry/receptionist/pain in the ass smart alec by day.
> 
> Super Hero and part time villain by night.



Hee hee.


----------



## GrendelKhan (Jun 15, 2006)

I teach high school health and physical education and coach football and track.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a degree in English, history, and studies in religion (with Honours) from the University of Sydney.

However, I currently work in the veterinary pharmaceutical and equipment company which my parents run. Apart from working in the manufacturing suite and warehouse (which I hate), I also often get to work in the office covering the phones, doing paperwork, and random jobs like labelling bottles or filling trays with tubes of ointment.

I'm also the unofficial (and underskilled) computer guy, solely because I'm the only one left in the whole building who even remotely understands them after our accountant got a new job.


----------



## Kormydigar (Jun 16, 2006)

Gundark said:
			
		

> I read a lot of these threads and sometimes wonder what do the other Enworlders do for a living. So I'd thought I'd ask.
> 
> What do you do for job/career/school/training?



I am a staff accountant for a small non profit research corporation. Before that I did tech. support for tax prep software, and before that 8 years in the landscaping business, and before that various restaurant jobs.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 16, 2006)

Seanaci said:
			
		

> pain in the ass/smart alec by day.




I hear that there is alot of competition for that job


----------



## ceratitis (Jun 17, 2006)

Illirion said:
			
		

> I'm studying Biomedical Engineering at a Dutch University.
> It's my first year and my grades kinda suck at the moment so I honestly don't know if I'll be doing this next year as well.
> 
> I also play guitar in a rockband  .




hang in there!!!
the first year is by far the toughest. i was very close to quiting my self but my friends convinced me to stay and i'm now graduating after 4 years (only needed 3, stayed one more for fun!) with honors and a scholership... guess that makes me a nerd rather then a geek   
anyway the 1st year is full of new introductuctery stuff and later it gets much more interesting as you start to learn the real stuff.
Z


----------



## Bryan898 (Jun 21, 2006)

I work in a lumber/ veneer mill while going to college, we cut logs into sheets 1/50th of an inch thick.  I do a mix of heavy lifting, paperwork, driving a forklift, and dealing with 15' long razor sharp knives.  

After trying out Computer Programming (shudder) and Management I spent some time to do decide what I want to do.  Now I'm going for EMT and firefighter training to become a full time firefighter, which I'm 90% sure is what I want to do.

Not quite a librarian


----------



## francisca (Jun 21, 2006)

I routinely save people's academic and professional careers for a living.

Yes, I am a University IT guy.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 21, 2006)

Bryan898 said:
			
		

> I work in a lumber/ veneer mill while going to college, we cut logs into sheets 1/50th of an inch thick.




You have logs in Iowa?  I thought it was all corn.


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm an controls designer for elevators and escalators.
And if you think that's boring, I used to work in a box factory.


----------



## Bryan898 (Jun 22, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> You have logs in Iowa? I thought it was all corn.




Lies I tell you, all lies.  It's only mostly corn, not all corn.  Actually there are quite a few trees along the Mississippi.  The rest come in trucks, maybe they decided on a lumber mill in Iowa because we're near the center


----------



## Arkham (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm a Senior Programmer for the biggest online personals company...

I help dumb people breed.


----------



## R-man (Jun 28, 2006)

Casino Manager


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 28, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> You have logs in Iowa?  I thought it was all corn.



The logs are _made_ out of corn.

I started the game design job this week. It's great. My first day I was told that installing and patching "Battlefield 2" was a priority so that we could play as a squad during lunch time.  

(I suspect we'll be looking for talented/skilled animators and programmers later this year. Let me know by email if you think you're qualified and are interested, and I'll toss you more info when jobs get posted.)


----------



## jester47 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey PC- does working for Nintendo mean that you are now in the Seattle area?


----------



## dpmcalister (Jun 30, 2006)

I spent 13 years in the Royal Air Force before leaving to look after my newly born son in 2003 (but managed to get a freelance writing job in at the same time ). Have recently been appointed as the Marketing Manager for Gen Con UK 2007.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 30, 2006)

Arkham said:
			
		

> I'm a Senior Programmer for the biggest online personals company...
> 
> I help dumb people breed.




So it's your fault.  I've been wondering who to blame.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 30, 2006)

I work for the Missouri Farm Services Agency as a GIS Assisstant.  GIS, for those that don't know is Geospatial Infomation Systems.  I'm on the phone all day answering questions pertaining to the agency's computer mapping program.  When I'm not on the phone, I'm on the road giving trainings or doing on-site trouble-shooting.


----------



## Arashi Ravenblade (Jul 5, 2006)

23 (24 in October)
Recently quite college during my second semester (thinking about going to a new one but i have a severe learning disability that my high IQ doesnt balance out so i have a hard time learning so i am weighing my options based on that)
Unemployed, as i refuse to be an automaton working fast food or retail (did that a few times, after a few months i was done for life)
Living with parents, no reason to move out unless your getting married and im not.
So pretty much im a loser.


----------



## Zarthon (Jul 5, 2006)

I work as a Quantity Surveyor / Estimater for a large construction company. WBHO Construction  (Just incase anyone was interested )   

Game on


----------



## JDJarvis (Jul 5, 2006)

I've been a proffesional artist  for about 20 years now and have been employed as a concept-artist/animator at an R&D engineering firm for about 8 years now.  I actually get to draw combat robots, soldiers and all sorts of related goodness on a regular basis  (in addition to such excitings things as process flow animations and org charts).

I once had a teacher scold me for doodling in class all the time "You are an excellent artist Mr. Jarvis but someday you are going to have to get your head out the clouds and focus on something serious to make a living"...gee she was really intuituve. Of course I went to college for applied mathematics and computer science but that only ended up making me  better at my trade as an artist (which supported me in my college days as well).


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Jul 6, 2006)

Financial forensic consultant for a consulting firm. I analyze stuff to figure out what happened and who did what.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2006)

Waylander the Slayer said:
			
		

> Financial forensic consultant for a consulting firm. I analyze stuff to figure out what happened and who did what.




Can you tell me why I'm broke all the time? Oh wait, I'm married with three kids and six pets. I think I know...


----------



## barsoomcore (Jul 6, 2006)

I thought there'd be more software developers. Huh.

My English degree has stood me in good stead in my job as Software Development Manager for one of the fastest-growing high tech companies in Vancouver. Seriously, we've gone from 80 people in late 2004 to FOUR HUNDRED people today. Crazy growth -- all revenue-driven. We're just trying to keep up with our own success.

I'm responsible for hiring, managing, firing and making happy our team of 30+ software developers, while turning out products AND maintaining an insanely high-traffic 24/7 website. We build transactional servers and other big products in Java, as well as develop glossy, user-friendly interfaces.

Stupid amounts of fun.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh, and some comments on previous posts:



			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> Big Diaglo is watching.



This is the scariest post ever.



			
				Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> While I have the talent to be a freelance writer I simply do not have the self discipline.





			
				Nellisir said:
			
		

> Me too, me too! We should start a club or something!



I was going to start a club for procrastinators but I... you know.



			
				ssampier said:
			
		

> I'm thinking something about giant monkeys armed with ray guns.



Me, too. I'm ALWAYS thinking something about giant monkeys armed with ray guns.



			
				WmRAllen67 said:
			
		

> I'm ta-ing for "History of China 1" (pre-1500), about which I know just as much as all those wuxia movies can teach me!



Somewhere or other (possibly in my  Wild Stewardess Action story hour) I said, "Everything I know about Chinese history I learned from 80's and 90's Hong Kong movies. If that's not an accurate source, I don't want to know."


----------



## pogre (Jul 7, 2006)

GrendelKhan said:
			
		

> I teach high school health and physical education and coach football and track.



Hey, glad to see another high school football coach on here!

I was an attorney for several years, but gave it up to teach high school history and coach football and track & field. Greatest decision I ever made.


----------



## Prime_Evil (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm the IT manager for a medical research institute attached to a major hospital in Sydney, Australia. Like many ENWorlders, I have an degree in History...although I've recently gone back to University part-time to do a Master's degree in Network Security.


----------



## VoidDragon (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I just graduated high school, and until University starts in September I'm working in a library as a page/shelver. It's a rather boring job, but there's a lot of work to get done and the pay is good, so I can't really complain.


----------



## genshou (Jul 7, 2006)

VoidDragon said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just graduated high school, and until University starts in September I'm working in a library as a page/shelver. It's a rather boring job, but there's a lot of work to get done and the pay is good, so I can't really complain.



*points up*

_Future librarian?_


----------



## VoidDragon (Jul 7, 2006)

There does seem to be quite a large number of librarians on EN World. I was actually hoping to get a job related to my degree once I graduate. (Chemical Engineering.)


----------



## papastebu (Jul 12, 2006)

I get paid to put away frozen food for the largest retail chain in the world. I don't like it, but I do it because the money's O.K. It makes me mad, it makes me tired, but it makes me money. I have aspirations of authorship, yet I can't write for working and/or sleeping, dependent on the time of day. I would like to put in my bid for membership in the group of writers who don't write, even though I have never been, nor will I likely be, a librarian. I would also like to broaden the parameters to include support for artists who no longer draw and musicians who can't seem to find their songs anymore, as I am both of these, also.
My job ate my life, except for one small, yet majorly-important part; I am a Husband and Father, and no amount of other kinds of success could begin to hold a candle to that.


----------



## Metus (Aug 1, 2006)

I've been feeling rather down as of late, because I'm a college grad who's unemployed and living with his mother, and has no future prospects.  I do regret getting a college degree.  Nevertheless, this thread has cheered me up - it's interesting to see so many varied professions in so many places.

Thanks to all who posted (and will post) on this thread, from Piratecat to the sex shop guy.  It really does give some perspective to things.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2006)

Metus said:
			
		

> I've been feeling rather down as of late, because I'm a college grad who's unemployed and living with his mother, and has no future prospects.  I do regret getting a college degree.




I hope things will look up for you soon. What is your degree in? I'm sorry to read that you regret getting a degree. As someone trained in Psychological testing I can tell you that your IQ goes up relative to your less educated peers when you go to college. Depending on how much damage you did to your brain partying on the weekends of course. It seems to me that increasingly a college education is seen as simply the start of a career path rather than something you do to better yourself. I really believe I grew as a person during my college years and that I not only learned a lot of facts, but also how to learn and think. Maybe when your situation improved you'll see that those years weren't really wasted.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 1, 2006)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Hey PC- does working for Nintendo mean that you are now in the Seattle area?



Nope, although I love Seattle. I work in Massachusetts for a design house wholly owned by THQ.

In fact, this probably isn't the place to announce it, but we're hunting for experienced 3d artists and programmers. Details here! Email me (click on my user name) for more info.


----------



## thud13x (Aug 1, 2006)

Me? 

I work at a large and prestigious law firm in downtown DC.  Even though my official title is Legal Assistant, I work in the first floor with all the copy machines.  I create binders, documents, assist in procuring data to comply with depositions from clients' offices, et al.  Basically I work 6-7 days a week in order to be yelled at by lawyers...

Yea!


----------



## Metus (Aug 2, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I hope things will look up for you soon. What is your degree in?




Asian Studies with a minor in History.  I thought I should just follow my heart and do what sounded interesting to me.  Big mistake.  Colleges these days are glorified computer labs or business schools.  Not only is the degree worthless - no one cares about Asian Studies - but I paid out the wazoo thinking it wouldn't be.

All jobs open to me start out at the very bottom rung, jobs that would have been available to me without a degree and jobs that I would already have moved up in (or at least gained experience at) had I spent the time working instead of attending college.  I've applied everywhere, to the government and corporations, and it's looking I might manage to become a barista for Starbucks.  I'm really feeling that degree's worth.

My best friend graduated with an Aerospace Engineering degree with Honors.  He's working at Denny's.  Another friend of mine graduated with a Comp Sci degree.  He checks the meters at the university he graduated from.

Were I to ever have kids, I'd have the good grace to warn them of the worthlessness of college.  I wish my parents had for me.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm spending the summer doing research in nuclear physics at Los Alamos National Laboratory.  Once the fall hits, the university will start up again (I'm a soon to be Junior).


----------



## 12rounds (Aug 2, 2006)

Software Engineer in the printing industry in one of the biggest printing houses in Nordic countries. I'm involved in directory systems - both printed directories and electronic directories.

My time goes like this:
20% customer service, 20% software development, 50% ad-hoc programming for "I needed this yesterday!" clients and 10% wasting time in pointless meetings.

My limited spare time goes between my family, 3D-based illustrations and games of all sorts.

I doubt anyone cared, but that didn't stop me from writing all of this.


----------

